# What do you do if the mossies bite you



## C7KEN

We get an aspirin, lick it and rub it on the bite, problem solved


----------



## JackieP

Wow... never heard that one before. Excellent stuff.

We carry an aloe vera plant. Cut a bit off, keep it in fridge and rub on where needed. We had the most awful bites this spring in Alvor, Portugal and spent most of the night rubbing ourselves all over with the stuff and moaning in stereo.

Lord knows what the neighbours thought.


----------



## snoopy

It's either prevention (drink plenty of neat alcohol, they don't seem to like it in the bloodstream!) or cure (Anthisan cream, very effective at eliminating the irritation).

Haven't tried the aspirin route, except to get rid of the hangover from prevention!


----------



## Grizzly

If you invite me on your trips you will never have another bite ! All biting insects go straight for me.

Failing this invitation try one of these - an Aspivenin kit:

http://www.flairpath.com/

They work like a charm against all insect bites and, if you're going further afield, some snake and scorpion bites too.

I'll try the aspirin route as well - thanks

G


----------



## 108370

'scratch'


----------



## Bill_Posters

I believe the Maoris have an unusual 'solution' to the problem. The solution is 50% Johnsons Baby Oil and 50% Dettol rubbed on the skin. OK, so you smell like a hospital but the little blighters stay well clear.

It has to be the real Johnsons Baby Oil and the original Dettol. Sadly I only heard about this after we'd left Mozzy Alley ! So I have yet to try it....


----------



## hilldweller

Grizzly said:


> Failing this invitation try one of these - an Aspivenin kit:
> G


Looks a good idea - on ebay at a tenner plus post.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## C7KEN

Maybe I should have said that aspirin makes the swelling go down and the itching stop remarkably fast and of course its handy to carry for all the other uses we know it has, Dont use the type that dissolve in water as they fall apart when licked


----------



## zappy61

*mossy bites*

Its odd I never used to be bothered by mossy bites but nowadays I always seem to get a bad reaction. The only thing that cures it is antihistamine tablets (non drowsey) piraton or similar. I take one at night and next day the irritation is gone or much reduced. My doctor reccomended it after a really bad bite.

Graham


----------



## grout20

I have been known to swear a teeny bit :lol: 

Nivea skin so soft keeps 'em away, but when they bite its piriton (spelling?) to ease it. Oh, and cheap french red..... 

Off to France and into Switzerland nxt week. Can't wait!

yeeeehah!!!!!

john


----------



## Grizzly

Nanny talking here....

Piriton is not a non-drowsy option for everyone ! You might be like me and not like the gentlemen above. I go gently off to sleep after one tablet.

If you've not taken them before then I recommend you try your first one at night and not just before you set off to drive the roads of Europe next day.

I take Benadryl ( Acrivlastine) and that does not put me to sleep....but it might not be the same for you.

G


----------



## 107166

Avon Skin so soft Soft and Fresh. Contains Citronella.

Used by Marines in Vietnam and the SAS

I was bitten to death in Check Rep and this was recommended to stop the bites. Have'nt had chance to try it yet but it's cheaper than Jungle Formula costs £2.50 per bottle


----------



## Grizzly

travelman868 said:


> Avon Skin so soft Soft and Fresh. Contains Citronella.


I'm just a cynic at heart really....

You might be interested in this:

http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/skeeters.asp

G


----------



## 107088

Grizzly said:


> travelman868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avon Skin so soft Soft and Fresh. Contains Citronella.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a cynic at heart really....
> 
> You might be interested in this:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/oldwives/skeeters.asp
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Only anecdotal evidence. I know. However, I know that it works for the biters in Belize. And the mossie there are the size of blackbirds, with the agressiveness of 3 drunks at half eleven on a saturday.

And for if you do get bit...............one of them piazzo clickers, around a fiver from Boots.


----------



## C7KEN

Usually posters on here are complaining about spending more than is necessary. I tell you to try aspirin and you all come out with alternatives that cost much more. For goodness sake use the cheap solution aspirin and with the tenner saved those of you who are not members can join the site. Then you will get even more handy information such as . If driving in Spain look for eroski supermarkets for fuel. Our local eroski diesel is 1.22€ per litre and our local Repsol 1.34€ per litre .Petrol by the way is 1.16€ at eroski. Piriton definately sent me drowsy when I tried it back in the UK


----------



## oxford-wanderer

I once new someone who went to Thailand on business and was advised to shower using coal tar soap(Wrights). One day he was late for work and didn't have time to shower and was bitten.......... 

Paul


----------



## teemyob

*Bites*



reeventu said:


> 'scratch'


and curse........

Thanks for the tip Ken.

Kind Regards,
Trev.


----------



## 107088

Bite 'em back I say.......


----------



## annetony

Gin worked for Barbara in Fuerteventura,

I used Hydracortisone cream and hers went before mine 8O :lol: 

so Its Gin for me from now on  

Anne

sorry I should have said rub the gin on the bite, although I suppose you could give it double whammy and drink it as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mosquito Patch

I let the Mossie bit me for that price. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jarvo8

Nora+Neil said:


> Mosquito Patch
> 
> I let the Mossie bit me for that price. :lol: :lol: :lol:


No problem it is dear but is the best available plus what price do you put on life did you know 500 million people a year contract malaria and 2 million die through mosquito bites & they are becoming immune to pesticides and sprays the problem is the worst for 30 years. Don't mean to bore you with a mosquito lesson cheers.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Sorry.


----------



## jarvo8

Don't worry about it I wasn't being funny with my reply I have been doing loads of articles on mosquitoes lately my wife & kids thinks I am sad but I suppose you don,t meet someone who knows about mosquitoes everyday do you cheers


----------



## annetony

the ingredient Thiamine is vitamin B1 which you could take instead...much cheaper 
   

Anne


----------



## raynipper

Stick underarm deodorant will stop the itching for a while.

Ray.


----------



## drcotts

Drink tonic water instead of coke when its hot. its much more refreshing and as its made from Quniinie the quinine when persipred keeps them away.


----------



## Techno100

While in France ONCTOSE Creme from any pharmacy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JackieP said:


> Wow... never heard that one before. Excellent stuff.
> 
> We carry an aloe vera plant. Cut a bit off, keep it in fridge and rub on where needed. We had the most awful bites this spring in Alvor, Portugal and spent most of the night rubbing ourselves all over with the stuff and moaning in stereo.
> 
> Lord knows what the neighbours thought.


I interpret that as Aloe Vera doesn't work very well then.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Whatever you use after you are bitten by a mossie it will not stop you developing malaria if the mossie is a carrier.
The mossie is the most lethal thing on the planet and has killed more humans than other humans have. Cover up in the early evenings, sleep under a mossie net, use barrier creams do whatever it takes to avoid the bite. If someone found a cure for Malaria, Africa would explode under an exponential population increase.


----------



## peaky

bite stop pen (stings to buggery though ) or anthisan cream works really well and also use riemann mosquit -ex available locally lasts 11 hours, really work s as i have been bitten the last 2 nights by a super mozzie !!! but no more (splattered in anger after eventually findin it hiding behind the curtains )


----------



## SpeedyDux

The best thing for mozzies is the Zap Bat. The bright sparks they make when you zap them are really satisfying! Get them before they get you ... 8) 

I found that Aloe Vera gel soothes the bite initially but the eventual swelling is much worse and in some instances has left a scar at the bite site. Maybe that's just me.


SD


----------



## Dinks123

Drink red wine and eat lots of garlic! They dont like the taste or the smell.......!


----------



## SaddleTramp

We have been using the "E45 itch relief" cream for years, takes it off and keeps it off within seconds.

Costs just over a pound for a large tube and lasts years,

well I suppose it depends how many times you are bitten.


----------



## pippin

Here we are - deep snow, blizzards, temperatures down to minus you wouldn't believe - and you lot are talking about MOSSIE BITES!!


----------



## SaddleTramp

pippin said:


> Here we are - deep snow, blizzards, temperatures down to minus you wouldn't believe - and you lot are talking about MOSSIE BITES!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ah well, Happy memories.


----------



## taildj

As mentioned previously, *Aspivenin*. It is a syringe type gadget that sucks the irritent out. Consequently no itch. Can be used for any sort of bite or sting, and it works


----------

